# UP Trout Fishing



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all. My wife and I are headed up to Muskallonge Lake State Park in about 3 weeks and will be camping for a few nights. I've read pretty much every stream or river up there that has moving water has trout so I'm gonna take my gear and give it a shot. My question is, what is a versatile dry fly to take with me to target some brooks and browns? I have a decent selection of adams and caddis. Not looking for hardcore fishing, more so just to wet my flies and catch a few fish. Thanks for any tips or suggestions.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Just so you know in advance fly fishing the streams in the UP is going to be difficult as the brush gets pretty thick in the summer. Most of the trout fishermen use live bait or spinners to get trout. I would pack some spinning gear so that you are not disappointed.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Robert. I was planning on bringing my baitcaster to fish for some pike at the park so I'll just throw in my spinning rod too. May just leave the fly rod at home. It's going to be a packed few days and I'm also a photography nerd so balancing it all is going to be tough.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Take plenty of bug repellent!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Plenty of room to swing a fly stick on a couple of the rivers in that area, I've only ever ran a caddis, Adams, or coachman for drys. Stripping streamers is much more productive.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Stimulators are a must for UP top water work


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

Stimulators will catch all trouts in any stream you fish. Just sling shot it through the brush!


----------



## jneef (Jul 4, 2009)

Take $50 and go buy the smallest ultra lite spinning rod you can find (doesn't have to be expensive) with 4lb test line. Put on smallest plain mepps spinners they sell (silver and especially gold). Enjoy....


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all. I've never been to the UP. Are there any areas near Muskallonge Lake SP that offer good public access? My wife will be with me so somewhere where I can fish and she can hang out on the bank is ideal. Not looking for honey holes, just some friendly pointers. Thanks.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Royal Wolf is a Brookie destroyer

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

You will cross the two hearted on the way to the park and it does have trout. Just bring a county map book to find the road crossings.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

I picked a Delorme gazetter last night and I've been studying it since.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

JeremyDavis said:


> I picked a Delorme gazetter last night and I've been studying it since.



Good start. Now check out the dnr stock site, Google earth and the good ole search function on this site.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been doing really good with #4 Panther Martins. Yellow with red dots and a gold blade. I found that gold blade lures have out fished the silver everytime


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting stuff. I'll have to head over to cabelas this week and stock up on some to take with me.


----------



## BigJoe90 (Feb 18, 2009)

What days will you be up at the park? I'm heading up the 10th


----------



## BigJoe90 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought your post date was July not June Haha. How'd you do?


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Never made it. My wife had emergency surgery the monday before we were supposed to leave so we had to cancel.


----------

